# Rough idle and engine dies when backing



## 2005jmj (Sep 14, 2005)

:newbie: :newbie: :newbie: 
here is the situation.

Engine idle jumps up and down (300 ~ 1000 RPM) at idling and engine dies when backing or on the steep road.

Engine is O.K. at driving range (20 ~ 60 mile/hr) but whenever stop at red then engine starts loping crazy and should accelerate really slowly not to killl engine. Once I shift to *Neutral* then engine idle calms down for 5 seconds and then shake crazy.

Recently I just checked 

1. Ignition timing 
2. Air filter
3. Throttle Position sensor
4. Distributor (new)
5. Oxygen sensor
6. Spark plugs

Whatelse do I have to check? It seems like my problem is common for all other guys.

I just read some people's suggestion like

*Intake gasket leak, or MAF, PCV valve ....*

Is it ok to go to the Nissan dealershop to check? How much do they chage for just cheking? I heard they are kind of jerk. 

Can ordinary mechnicshop can diagnos this problem? like Pepboys?Thanks for your advice


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

My Altima is doing the exact same thing - it has never died though - but same idle problem - same loss of power. I am changin out my intake gasket based on the advice givin to me in the forum - I will post back here when I get it back together and let you know how the Altima does


----------



## 2005jmj (Sep 14, 2005)

I checked the folloing in order

1. idle speed
2. Throttle position sensor 
3. ignition timing

The problems are all solved by cheking three above.

I sprayed carb cleaner while enigine was shaking but it didn't make any changes.

But when I rotated distributor for right timing, all vibration disppeared.

Before you change intake gasket, check the right timing for your car

Good luck and let me know the result

God bless Altima...


----------

